# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Сайт Агентства недвижимости

## RSmile

Приветствую Люд добрый!

Вот, поставили передо мной задачу по раскрутке сайта Агентства недвижимости. Ищу ищу, но ни как не могу понять куда именно мне его всунуть, а то получается, то что подходит под обычные сайты я сделал, а вот собственная направленность сайта не тронута... может кто сталкивался, и может подсказать в каком направлении двигаться? 

Заранее благодарен -)

----------

